# Exclusive Interview with Vince DelMonte



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sean: Thanks for being here, Vince. You were once a 149-pound, skinny and underweight long distance runner. What was your life like back then? Did it always bother you being so scrawny?Vince: I’ll be honest, it did not always bother me being skinny because I found my identity in the success that my triathlon and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

